# what is the difference between working in a restaurant and a hotel restaurant



## luis villa (Apr 29, 2014)

hey guys, im a culinary student currently doing my internship in a hyatt hotel and my course is about to finish. i was just wondering what the main differences are between working in a restaurant and a hotel restaurant? which would be better for a new person working in the industry? where do they pay higher? where would you get more time off/annual leave?

all your help is very much appreciated, thank you very much!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Very good question.

For starters a stand alone restaurant is just that.

One freestanding business.

It's survival depends upon its' product and service.

In a hotel the restaurant may be one of many "satellites" within.

Each one may have a different theme and menu but they still come under the one roof of the hotel.

Some restaurants have contracts where they their place is within the hotel complex but pay rent and therefore are separate and apart from the hotel and its' chain.

The way a restaurant kitchen works remains the same no matter if it's a freestanding place or within a hotel complex.

If the place is higher end the pay may be more.

If the place were burgers and sandwiches, not so much.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk, Luis. You've posted this in the New User Introductions forum. It's a good discussion but I'm moving it to a better forum where it'll attract a wider audience.

We invite you to return to the New Users forum to write a short introduction of yourself, a little about how you got into food and cooking, etc. We'd love to hear your story.

Good luck to you!

Best regards,

Mezzaluna


----------



## alacarte (Dec 2, 2013)

Working in a restaurant you will learn to work fast paced in a team driven workplace but you will mainly.only cook that menu , in a hotel you should be able to move around different sections, learn a more diverse knowledge, have access to better equipment, resources etc.. plus the benefits of employee accomodation discounts etc.. i used to work at the hyatt coolum (australia) now i work for sheraton noosa, before i was in restaurants, i think the hotels are a great place to learn


----------

